# Black & Blue G-10



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hello Slingalingers,
Here is my latest mistake. I had two pieces of 1/4" black and blue G-10 That were a failure from a lamination on another slingshot. Basically G-10 and cast acrylic do not glue together well no matter how you prep it. So I decide not to let it go to waste and also experiment with the dreaded G-10 more. Because I keep thinking of making another Slingshot in G-10. But how to work this dreadful stuff has eluded me. I had a light bulb moment when I was working this slingshot. G-10 drills easily it also sands easily in my drill press but not so easily on my belt sander. In fact you can scorch it easily if you use a worn belt. Then I realized it cut easily in the milling machine also. So every where it works easily it was at a slower feed rate and rpm. Light bulb!!!!!!!!! So I got out my variable speed router and turn it down to 8000 rpm and viola it did not vaporize my round over cutter. So I will be doing it slow mo from now on

This slingshot is 1/2" thick G-10 with a G-10 inlay all glued up with G-Flex epoxy. I used flip clips and modified them to the thinner frame. It will shoot TTF or OTT. I made a nice matching lanyard for it.

This is a slim line frame. But by using a 1/2" radius from the front in the pinch grip area and from the rear in the finger grip area it makes a comfortable thin frame with the radius where you need them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Randy

That is amazing !!! I love it .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Slim line frame, 1/2" thick......this slingshot has everything I love plus it's elegant.
You did a great job !!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Love the slim line of your new shooter..Looks great...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice. Congratulation!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Sweet ! The blue side is a weird color, but the shooter is awesome! And the black side with the stripes is cool!


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome job mate! Excellent!!

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool I like that stripe color material and the work and finish you gave is xxxxxxgreat 
Pleas give us,your slingshot devotees,a video revue for a better sleep 
Hola


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I wish I had a mistake turn out like that!! The lanyard is a nice touch. I'm Always excited when I find the matching paracord colors. The results of the accent stripe are so dynamic! It turned a very nice slingshot into a real looker! Not surprising, as Randy's attention to detail is impeccable.

Thanks for the tip on the slow speed G-10 work. That will come in handy!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, glad you figured that out! So now you will be on a g10 kick! Look forward to seeing more! You did great on that one.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

CO&#8230;&#8230;once again, very nice sling!!! LBH2


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Fantastic! The accent stripe(s) are the icing on the slingshot. I certainly hope to see more g-10 slingshots from you in the future.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Really like what you have done here Randy. The colours, the accent stripes......all really nice. I also like that fact that the front and the back are different colours as such little subtleties are appreciated when you want to band up and a quick glance tells you which way to face the frame. Not like I need different colours to tell the front from the back but little things like that give the additive affect that may or may not make a fella say "Yeah, I love this frame. It's my fave" a nice job Randy. I really like it.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so nice looking!

jazz


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Randy that thing is sexy dude! Nice work and thanks for a good tip too!! I really like that little shooter dude. Put me on the Christmas list please!!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome slingshot as usual mate.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I second all the above comments. Flat and hip pocketable, eye appealing, ergo...strong and with racing stripes which are well away from the forks so as not to compromise any strength factor. Nice paper micarta stripes! ( I guess that's what it is).

You mentioned stickability problems with adhesive bonding G10. G10 I think is polyester and cloth.

This is sort of related and sort of not and serves as a caveat for those who might want to use polyester resin as an adhesive/glue:

Last week I made a micarta layer in a palm swell from an old black shirt rag in my shop's rag box and polyester resin RIGHT ON a flat space on a Eucalyptus natty I'm making, to make a palm swell, and slapped another piece of wood over it before it cured and clamped it...all one piece. I figured the polyester resin would stick to the wood well enough, like epoxy. WRONG. It separated when I put it in the sun to cure faster. Moral of the story, polyester resin is a lousy adhesive to wood. I epoxy'd the mistake back together, looks perfectly ugly now with epoxy joints showing, a first prize for WORST SSOTM, hehe, so will be forced to paint the handle camo or some preppy funky ucky color to hide the ugly fix-it job on the palm swell, destroying all the anticpated wood and natty eye appeal. Oh well, live and learn. Just for good measure I wood dowelled the palm swell to the fork too with epoxy and hard wood dowels for this abortion of a project since I'll paint the handle anyway. Geez what a flop. The good part is it's ergo'd to my mitt perfectly...feels great. Mark this as a functional shooter only and not a show piece. The only thing that went right was it's fit.

Next time I make a micarta layer between two pieces of wood so as to bond the whole shebang together, obviously, I'll use clear epoxy instead of polyester resin for the cloth binder. Thought I'd post this for others to not make the same -polyester resin as adhesive- mistake. I used polyester resin to bond a pedistal to a lazy susan's base, a "honey do" Susi request...lazy susan for "taco day" I made recently, it would not stick, broke off when I put some weight on it, and I had to sand all surfaces and epoxy it. It was polyester over PU that failed and on the PU side, not the wood side . Yes I cleaned it first with MEC/alcohol mix first and sanded it...fortunately though the added epoxy/polyester bond held fine.

In working with epoxy since I was a kid when it was invented, sometimes I drill shallow holes, not all the way through, in both pieces to join so as to add mechanical fastening aspect, like blind rivets, in addition to the bonding power of epoxy. The epoxy filled holes act like anchors or rivets. In making sandwiches of three layers, I drill through the middle layer completely and also shallow holes in both outside layers so as to let the epoxy mingle in through all of it so as to make a mechanical fastening as well as a sticky one.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I am glad your other efforts failures because it let to this thing of beauty, I love it


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh man, that's hot! So slim and curvy at the same time. Super nice!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I second all the above comments. Flat and hip pocketable, eye appealing, ergo...strong and with racing stripes which are well away from the forks so as not to compromise any strength factor. Nice paper micarta stripes! ( I guess that's what it is).
> 
> You mentioned stickability problems with adhesive bonding G10. G10 I think is polyester and cloth.
> 
> ...


Hi Chuck,

The stripes are G-10 also not mircarta. The black and blue G-10 of the main frame is two 1/4" pieces glued together. When I put the stripe inlay in I only went into the top layer 1/8" so as to not compromise the strength of the frame through its center line lamination 

The reason this is made from scrap is I originally made a 1/4" core of flourcesent blue cast acrylic with a white and black liners on both sides to which I glued this black and blue G-10. My intention was to have a glowing blue line in the center of the frame. So your idea of drilling anchor holes on the inside of the surfaces to be glued would have been visible through the transparent side of the frame. It is great you mention the technique because I do use it when the insides are not transparent and it dose work well with epoxy. I should have just added pins but I did not. Anyhow the G-10 literately peeled away from the core when I put some bend pressure to it. So I had this G-10 already shaped into a sling and it sat in my project box for a long time 

Now it has a new life!  Thanks for the comments and added information


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

d3moncow said:


> Fantastic! The accent stripe(s) are the icing on the slingshot. I certainly hope to see more g-10 slingshots from you in the future.


Thanks  Yes I am planning on doing another one in G-10 very soon. I have a serious Love- Hate for this stuff


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Very pretty, Stylish fun. I really like this dark blue and black combo. Delightful pop of colour with the inlay as well.







I kinda think it adds a funky touch of retro charm to the overall affect. But I have not decided what colour I want mine -yet.









I'm *excited* that we'll be seeing more G10 beauties from you. That blue fluorescent stuff sounded pretty interesting too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The man can build for sure! A beauty!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

That's perfect! Great job, Randy B)

The time, energy, detail and craftsmanship you put into your work is just phenomenal. I'm always very impressed :excl:

Mr. P


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

CLASS and EXCELLENCY!!!!!

What else can I say about this MASTERPIECE!!!!

F A N T A S T I C!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Randy, thank you very much for sharing! Love the solid look and those nice details performed by pro execution. It's always uplifting to see your creations. In your works the functionality is so strong and obvious I just don't know how you do it. You always pick materials which are just so symbiotic with your design plans. This coherency makes these a pleasure to view and shoot 

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great work Randy! This post topic convinced me to buy a router speed dial ($16) this week. I don't know how much it helped, but I felt more comfortable routing g10 at a slower speed for sure!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I got one also on Randy's advice. How do you think the slower speeds wold work with aluminum?


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I got one also on Randy's advice. How do you think the slower speeds wold work with aluminum?


Good question


----------



## KoalaSlingshots (Jun 29, 2015)

Thats one clean looking slingshot. Good job mate


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Really great looking slingshot! The colors and shape are top notch! Let's see it in action.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I got one also on Randy's advice. How do you think the slower speeds wold work with aluminum?


I tried it yesterday and it dose not improve the aluminum routing by going slower. Aluminum works better at the high speed and cutting fluid is essential.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Great work Randy! This post topic convinced me to buy a router speed dial ($16) this week. I don't know how much it helped, but I felt more comfortable routing g10 at a slower speed for sure!


Slower speed on G-10 is a definate improvement for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What TSM said and more


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy.... very nicely done!


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Basically G-10 and cast acrylic do not glue together well no matter how you prep it.


Have you ever tried Gorilla Glue? For a single part adhesive, it's amazing. It can bond to smooth window glass and the bond is stronger than than the glass! (If you pry the bonded parts apart, a chunk of glass pulls from the glass, forming a crater.) GG is also very solvent resistant (including water, MEK, methylene chloride, acetone, and denatured alcohol).

My next recommendation, due to higher cost and poor local availability, would be Loctite Hysol U-05FL two-part urethane adhesive.


----------

